# Overtone singing



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

A friend was telling me about "overtone singing" which she said is classed as polyphonic singing. What is overtone singing? And what vocalists do this? Thank you.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's your girl!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Here's your girl!


Thank you. I'll listen when the world awakens. Still night time here. Mustn't disturb the neighbors.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Here's your girl!


wow, I've heard many singers doing overtone singing but I didn't know it was possible a similar control!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

David Hykes has been at this about twenty-five years now. General search on Youtube for: David Hykes / David Hykes & the Harmonic Choir / The Harmonic Choir will lead you to audio links of this singer / composer and the choir he formed:

David Hykes & the Harmonic Choir ~ _Hearing Solar Winds_





(It is polyphonic in the basic sense of the word, i.e. one singer produces two distinct pitches at the same time.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Here's your girl!


Excellent. [15-character limit to postings.]


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Here's your girl!


Excellent! __________


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep, she's flavour of the month at the moment. Here's her ensemble playing some Heinrich Biber which is pretty cool too and maybe not quite what you might be expecting (in a good way):


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't forget the Mongolians, of course






That siad, I find "polyphonic" a slightly misleading term - I think multiphonic would be more accurate.

Here's some "how to" on Inuit throat singing!






It's a big world of music out there people!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

dgee said:


> Yep, she's flavour of the month at the moment. Here's her ensemble playing some Heinrich Biber which is pretty cool too and maybe not quite what you might be expecting (in a good way):


I like the mic'd (and maybe filtered) Juice Harp!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

dgee said:


> Don't forget the Mongolians, of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basic meaning is two or more tones at once, that's all... polyphonic should not be directly tied to 'counterpoint,' just as there is nothing implicit or explicit about 'contrary' motion in counterpoint


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Here's your girl!


That is vaguely terrifying.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ooh, I tried it and it's quite fun.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ooh, I tried it and it's quite fun.


I can do a bit, but people like David Hykes (and all those Eastern singers) really developed it. I didn't stick with it.


----------

